# aggressive bees



## Ryanjax (Feb 4, 2013)

One of my three hives does the same thing. It used to be fairly docile but now they will consistently pepper my veil and have chased me around the yard after finding me in the garden. I'm guessing that I am going into a dearth and that is making them cranky.


----------



## Karen1611 (Dec 29, 2010)

I had an aggressive hive like that and was told to kill the old queen and re-queen with a new one.
I left the hive queenless for about a day and a half then installed the new queen. My hive is really calm now. I can't believe the change in them.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Smoker and veil use are a lot like seat belts. Most days you can go without them, but why tempt fate.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I have the same problem, my bees are a lot calmer in the spring than they are in the summer, I have had to re-queen a couple, but usually when they start getting aggressive in summer I just go ahead fire the smoker up, I find that a little smoke is much better than a lot of smoke, I use just enough to disrupt their ability to smell.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Are you using smoke?

http://bushfarms.com/beessmoke.htm


----------



## jmgriss (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the good insight. I hope I do not have to re-queen this early in the game. My queen is supposed to be young, artificially inseminated as of a few months ago. So, I am hoping that I just caught them on a bad day. I know that I will never again get that close to this hive without a smoker in hand. Lesson learned!


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I hate to say it but I figure bees are alot like women,,,one day they are pussy cats, Purrrr, the next Cats from Hell. 

Sorry Ladies, I grew up in a house of women.

My bees go into spells of being aggressive, the next day I can walk around a hive without a buzz. Go figure. 
I rarely use a smoker, but I always approach with caution.


----------

